# Openstreetmap im Saarland



## spichboy (30. November 2008)

moin, moin,

ich wollte nur kurz nachhören, ob es im Saarland Biker gibt, die am Openstreetmap Projekt bereits teilnehmen.

Ich habe heute Mittag damit angefangen. Wenn auch andere mitmachen könnte Ende 2009 das Saarland MTB mäßig abgedeckt sein...

Also, wer ist schon dabei?
Christophe


----------



## zeitweiser (30. November 2008)

Gib mal noch ein paar Infos raus.
Das sagt mir nämlich absolut nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spichboy (30. November 2008)

Hallo Martin,

Stell dir vor du fährst mit GPS eine Tour und zeichnest einen Track auf. Später gehst du an den Rechner und lädst diesen Track hoch. Nimmst dir etwas Zeit und beschreibst, welche Abschnitte Radewege oder Staßen waren. Nach 10 Tagen wird die Hauptkarte (vergleichbar mit googlemaps) durch deinen Input ergänzt.

Wo ist der Sinn? Ganz einfach: ein Garmin Gerät kann die Karte anzeigen, sie ist kostenlos und wird immer aktueller. 

Die Karte ist hier einzusehen: http://www.openstreetmap.com/
Wie das ganze funzt steht hier: http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Main_Page

Im Edit Modus (ich glaube man muss angemeldet sein, um diesen Modus zu sehen) wird aus Yahoo! die Satellitensicht hinterlegt, so dass verschiedene Umrisse eingezeichnet werden können.

Ich habe es selbst gestern entdeckt und finde das Projekt faszinierend. Ich werde auch gleich mein GPS bestellen...

Viele Grüße
Christophe


----------



## zeitweiser (30. November 2008)

Bei mir ist das GPS Zeitalter zwar noch nicht angekommen,hört sich allerdings interessant an und einige hier werden mit Sicherheit auch dort mitmachen.
Bin mal gespannt wie die Sache weitergeht.


----------



## Oberaggi (30. November 2008)

Bin auch interessiert, scheue mich aber bisher vor dem Aufwand.
Wenn man es gemeinsam macht, geht das sicher besser.
Ich wäre auch dabei und habe auch genug Tracks zum Hochladen.
Vielleicht sollte man sich im neuen Jahr mal treffen?


----------



## spichboy (30. November 2008)

Hi,

ich hatte auch daran gedacht einige Rides zu planen und Sektorenartig das ganze abzufahren. Ich habe heute Nachmittag beide Pur strecken hochgeladen und sogar nachgezeichnet. In 10 Tagen werden wohl beide Strecken "gerendert" sein. Es geht relativ schnell und einfach.

Sehr gerne können wir uns da auch mal treffen. Ich gehe davon aus, Ende 2009 haben wir richtig gutes Material und werden ohne Planung schöne Strecken fahren können.

Viele Grüße
Christophe

PS: Wo fährst du sonst so?


----------



## Oberaggi (30. November 2008)

Ich fahre hauptsächlich von Eschringen aus den Bereich zwischen Uni/Schwarzenberg über Stiefel/IGB bis Kirkel.


----------



## Klinger (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich fahre mit dem Handy als Navi und dem russischen mapnav-Programm. Da kann man neben den üblichen Google-Karten auch OpenStreet-Maps hinterlegen. Es sind im Bereich St Ingbert-Dudweiler bereits viele Pädscher hinterlegt. Ist im Einsatz aber eher unbrauchbar weil auf dem kleinen Handy-Display (ohne Brille) schlecht abzulesen. 
Treffen zum Thema wäre sicher interessant!


----------



## spichboy (1. Dezember 2008)

Hi Klinger,

wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, fährst Du auch ab und zu Mittwochs ab Güdigen mit. Ich nehme an wir werden uns demnächst dort sehen. Ich versuche die Woche mich von meiner Erkältung ganz zu befreien und nächste Woche wäre ich wieder am Start. Leider ohne GPS, denn das bringt mir der Weihnachtsmann. Edge 705 vorfreu 

Gruezi
Christophe


----------



## puremalt (1. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
wäre auch dabei. Allerdings muss ich sagen, daß ein selbst aufgezeichneter Track normalerweise so starke Abweichungen hat (auch mit neuestem GPS-Chip), daß man ihn aufwändig nachbearbeiten muss, um ihn als offizielle Karte auszugeben. Da bin ich schneller, wenn ich die Wege direkt aus der Magicmaps rauszeichne, außer natürlich bei Pädcher, die dort nicht drin sind. Aber das Live-Aufzeichnen macht natürlich mehr Spass.


----------



## spichboy (1. Dezember 2008)

Was meinst Du mit ungenau? Die gesamte OSM sollte ja mit Hilfe Aufzeichnungen gemacht werden. Einige Karte haben Bugs, um Sie mit einem "Wasserzeichen" zu versehen. Vielleicht stimmt ja die Quelle nicht???

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Abweichung im Bereich 10 Meter möglich sind. Das müsste aber zum navigieren ausreichen.

Was hast Du denn für ein Gerät?

Viele Grüße
Christophe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe normalerweise (leider) den Mittwoch verplant und fahre nur ausnahmsweise da mit: man muß halt Prioritäten setzen, auch wenns schwer fällt!
@ puremalt: aus meiner Erfahrung sind die OSM-Karten ziemlich genau, selbst wenn ich die Sehhilfe benutze. Vielleicht machts der GPS-Empfänger?


----------



## puremalt (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab ein Garmin GPSMAP 60cx mit SirfIII-Chip, also momentan die technisch beste Empfangsqualität. 

10 m Abweichung sind 'ne ganze Menge, denn beim Nachfahren gibt's ja auch noch mal eine Abweichung, das kann sich also zu 20 m und mehr summieren. Je nach Gelände hab ich schon mal vereinzelte Ausreisser von >50 m.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte die Kartengrundlage möglichst genau sein und daher sollte jeder aufgezeichnete Track sorgfältig nachgearbeitet werden, sonst nehm ich lieber die original Garmin Topo.

Tja, so sind sie, die peniblen Geographen.


----------



## spichboy (1. Dezember 2008)

Ja, richtig, da war ja noch etwas. Ich hatte deine Vergangenheit außer Acht gelassen...

Ich werde warten bis das Gerät da ist und etwas rumexperimentieren. Im Moment fahre ich ja ohne Karte und von daher gab es Situation in denen eine Genauigkeit von 100m mir einiges erspart hätte.

Was meinst Du genau mit "aufgezeichneten Track" nachbearbeiten?

Viele Grüße
Christophe


----------



## puremalt (1. Dezember 2008)

Also ich lege den aufgezeichneten Track auf die TK25 (=amtliche topographische Karte 1:25000, =Magicmaps) und ziehe die Punkte, die offensichtlich vom Weg abweichen, auf den Weg drauf, lösche überflüssige Punkte und in Kurven füge ich eventuell noch einige hinzu. Das geht natürlich nur, wenn das Pädsche auch auf der TK eingetragen ist. 

Aber das Besondere an der OSM ist ja, daß auch Pädscher erfasst werden, die bisher nicht kartographiert sind. Und wir alle wissen: das sind die besten! Die kann ich natürlich nicht nachbearbeiten, da muß ich mich auf's GPS verlassen.


----------



## wilde.lilli (1. Dezember 2008)

HI Jungs,

von unseren Köllervalley-Bikern sind bestimmt auch einige interessiert, einschließlich ich. 

Wenn Ihr das Treffen zentral legt zu einem guten Termin, das wäre super - zwecks Informationsaustausch.

vg Lilli
PS: die Idee ist genial, obwohl es schon mehr als 100 saarländische Routen fürs GPS im Netz gibt.


----------



## spichboy (1. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Lilli,

ich glaube in der Weihnachtszeit haben wir alle anderes zu tun. Deshalb, wenn wir uns treffen, dann im neuen Jahr. Zumindest, wenn es nach mir geht.

###

Zu den vorhanden GPS-Tracks: Vorteil der Karte, die Pädche sind alle auf der einen und selben Karte. Wo sind diese Tracks hinterlegt?

Schön, dass sich einige für dieses Projekt interessieren. Wichtig ist jetzt nur, möglichst effizient zu arbeiten und da liegt die größte Gefahr. Es liegen ca. 10 Tage (vielleicht auch länger) zwischen Veränderung und Veröffentlichung. Wäre blod, wenn 5 z.b. die Pur abmappen.

Hätte jemand einen Vorschlag, wie man dieses Problem in den Griff bekommen könnte?

Viele Grüße
Christophe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (1. Dezember 2008)

@ puremalt: lieber herr geograph, aus meiner Erfahrung und mit meinem Equipement (iBlue 747 GPS-Empfänger in der Netz-Seitentasche des Deuter-Rucksacks) sind die Abweichungen <10 m. 
Tja so sinn se, die Ingenieure, erst messen dann wetten.... 

Bei > 10 m gebe ich ein WB aus, versprochen!!! 

Beim Geocaching wären 50m Abweichung auch Welten

Mit dem Loox N560 hatte ich auch so merkwürdige Ausreisser, aber jetzt ist das vorbei.

Ich glaube das wird ein spannendes Treffen werden!

Gruß
Winfried


----------



## spichboy (1. Dezember 2008)

Hi Klinger,

puremalt hat seine Meinung geäußert, die wir alle akzeptieren und respektieren. Du bist der Meinung dass die Genauigkeit uns reicht.

Wer möchte macht mit, wer nicht möchte macht nicht mit. Ist doch alles ganz einfach.

Ich freue mich auf eine gute, kostenlose, möglichst vollständige Karte und auf schöne Erlebnisse auf dem Bike. Ich freue mich über jeden Weg, den ich für andere einzeichne und ich freue mich über jeden Weg, den andere für mich eingezeichnet haben.

Also, hüstl, hüstl, weniger diskutieren, mappen!


----------



## Oberaggi (1. Dezember 2008)

Also ich schließe mich da dem Klinger an. Mit meinem 60CSx bin ich mit der Auflösung sehr zufrieden.
Die CTF von Völklingen konnte ich auch gut nachfahren, obwohl ich den Track auf 400 Punkte runter gefiltert habe. 
Da man ja existierende Wege nachfährt ergibt sich da ja auch automatisch eine gewisse Korrektur und 10 m erscheinen mir nicht als Problem.
Aber ich denke auch eher machen als reden.


----------



## puremalt (2. Dezember 2008)

OK, ich bin offenbar der einzige, der öfters mal danebenliegt. Das gibt der Berufsehre aber einen mächtigen Knick.

@Klinger: gilt die Wette auch für den Pfälzerwald?

Ich setz demnächst mal eine Liste meiner bisherigen Tracks (selbst auf- und nicht abgezeichnet) aus dem Saargebiet hier rein.


----------



## Klinger (2. Dezember 2008)

@puremalt: Ich wollte Deine Berufsehre nicht knicken sondern nur meine persönliche Erfahrung mitteilen. 
Ich hoffe das kann ich am Sa wieder gutmachen?

Pfälzer Wald im Sommer, womöglich noch nach einem Regenguß, ist schon worst case, aber probieren würde ich das schon gerne. Ich bin sicher der oberaggi macht da auch mit!

@spichboy: ein paar grundsätzliche Gedanken finde ich schon wichtig, bevor man sich in so ein Projekt reinstürzt.
Oder:
"Erst grübeln, dann dübeln!" (Ulrich Rosky)


----------



## spichboy (3. Dezember 2008)

gegrübelt haben wir schnell, gedübelt auch.

Also ich habe heute Nachmittag mal die 50km Tour des Ortsansässigen Vereins zu Openstreetmap hinzugefügt. Ich bin mal gespannt, wie das Ergebnis sein wird. Sollte in 10 Tagen online sein.

Puremalt hatte Recht mit seiner Genauigkeit, ich habe verschiedene Tracks übereinander liegen und musste feststellen, dass entweder einige durch Bäume fahren, oder aber die Genauigkeit optimierungspotential verbirgt. 

Ich bin noch nie mit GPS gefahren aber ich glaube trotzdem, dass die Karte uns reichen wird. 

Wenn ich nichts falsch gemacht habe müssten also demnächst folgende Strecken erscheinen:

+ Beide Pur Strecken
+ Grand Raid des Hauteurs 2008

Viele Grüße
Christophe


----------



## crazyeddie (3. Dezember 2008)

kinners, genauer als zehn meter ist zufall. mehr kriegt man aus den zivilen gps-signalen ohne d-gps gar nicht raus.

mein handy weicht übrigens ganz schön ab. allerdings hängts auch von der verwendeten software ab: deutlich besser als der nokia sportstracker ist aftrack, was allerdings 29 euro kostet. im moment fahr ich ja kaum wald, aber im sommer werd ich denk ich auch nochmal ein paar touren tracken.


----------



## puremalt (3. Dezember 2008)

Hey, wenn ich bei OSM nach Saarbrücken suche, kommen interessante Ergebnisse:

"City Saarbrücken, about 15km west of Niederwürzbach"
oder 
"Region Stadtverband Saarbrücken, less than 1km south-east of Kirschheck"

Jetzt ist wohl klar, wo im Saarland der Bär tanzt.


----------



## Oberaggi (3. Dezember 2008)

Wie siehts mit einem Treffen aus? Habe um Weihnachten Urlaub.
Das OSM Treffen dann in einer gemütlichen Hütte mit WLAN, um erstmal die theoretischen Grundlagen zu erarbeiten. 
Später gehts dann auf die Pädsche.


----------



## puremalt (4. Dezember 2008)

Habe gestern statt Nachttour mal erste Versuche gemacht und das Ensheimer Gelösch begonnen und an OSM übertragen. Bin mal gespannt, wie das Ergebnis aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spichboy (4. Dezember 2008)

Hi Puremalt,

ich habe mit dem Online Editor angefangen und nun versuche ich mit JOSM (Stand-alone Java Application) klar zu kommen. In Regionen, wo schon viel erfasst wurde, ist das ganze schon sehr langsam (selbst für einen Beamten). 
In JOSM kann man sich die Urheber der einzelnen Punkte anzeigen lassen. Schön war es deinen Namen dort zu finden 
Womit arbeitest Du?

Schade, dass es so lange dauert bis das Ergebnis zu sehen ist.

Ich habe Probleme mit den Attributen der Wege. Wie wird was definiert? Ich habe einige Waldstrecken als Radweg eingezeichnet, da wird ein Geograph wohl (zu Recht) meckern. 

Eine Möglichkeit wäre es erstmal alle/viele Wege (egal ob als Fußweg, Radweg) einzupflegen und dann gemeinsam hier in der Gegend nach einem Standard suchen und dann die Strecken nochmal durchgehen.

Aus heutiger Sicht wird ein Treffen nur etwas bringen, wenn mindestens eine Person mit JOSM Editor fit genug ist, um einen lockeren "Workshop" zu leiten. Haben wir da jemanden?

Egal wie, das Endergebnis unserer Bemühungen wird genial, davon bin ich inzwischen überzeugt.


----------



## puremalt (4. Dezember 2008)

Hi Christophe,

hab auch den JOSM. Ist zwar etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber OK. Die Wege-Kategorien sind natürlich Ermessenssache. zB der geteerte Weg im Ensheimertal habe ich nicht als Strasse, sondern als Weg (asphaltiert) angegeben. Ungeteerte Feldwege gebe ich als Fahrweg, befestigt oder wenig befestigt mit Oberfläche Erde an. Alles, wo kein Auto fahren kann, ist Pfad (Pädsche). Fuß- oder Radwege sind nach Meinung des Geographen nur die, welche auch ein entsprechendes Schild haben.

Gut am JOSM find ich die Prüffunktion, die Fehler aufzeigt und die "automatisch reparieren"-Funktion.


----------



## Horbas (8. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Puremalt,

habe mir den Bereich den du bearbeitet hast mal angeschaut. Es sieht so aus, als hättest du Wege eingezeichnet, die schon ein anderer User vor dir eingezeichnet hat. Aber das ist ja schnell behoben.
Kann es sein dass du vor dem Bearbeiten in JOSM nicht die aktuellen Daten vom Server heruntergeladen hast?

Ich kann mir sonst nicht erklären warum da manche Sachen doppelt sind.

Übrigens sieht man die Ergebnisse wesentlich schneller (meist ein paar Stunden später) wenn man den Renderer von Mapnik auf Osmarender umstellt.

Trotzdem viel Spaß beim weiteren mappen


----------



## puremalt (9. Dezember 2008)

Ja, das sieht teilweise wirklich doppelt aus. Ich habe die aktuellen OSM-Daten druntergelegt und es sind doppelte gemeldet worden, die ich dann beseitigt habe. Wieso immer noch doppelte da sein sollen, ist mir unklar, denn es kam beim Hochladen keine Hinweismeldung mehr (außer unbenannte Ortsstrassen).

Und aktuell kann ich gar nicht mehr hochladen, denn in JOSM geladene GPX lassen sich bei mir nicht mehr editieren.


----------



## patbald (9. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,hört sich prima an. Ich werde mich mal daran versuchen und die von mir aufgezeichneten Strecken hochladen.Bin mal echt gespannt.GrüßePatrick


----------

